# WC3 Map



## Sarti (17. September 2015)

Hi,

 

Ich suche eine Wacraft 3 Map, wo man Gebäude baut und diese automatisch Minions spawnen.

So muss man basen bauen und upgraden, bis man die andere basis überrennt.

 

Wisst ihr wie die Map heißt?

 

MfG


----------

